# What do you want in an indoor shooting range?



## Eagles700LvL (Apr 10, 2014)

So I have 4 indoor ranges in a 20 minute drive. Each range seems to have one (or more) different fatal flaws that make a trip an annoying experience.

If you were to design the perfect range for you, what would it include? What what would it not include?

Saw this one on the interwebs playing around last night. It's an old video, but pretty cool.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

I would want it to be outdoor.

Sorry, that's the best I can do. I don't frequent indoor ranges because all you can do (in any that I've seen) is stand still and shoot the bullseye.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I'd like to have 2-3 Muslim terrorist carrying targets back and forth about 30 feet down range.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I dont want nothing from them shooting ranges. As John Wayne told Gabby Hays.."When the ****** is circling the wagons it aint a good time to be wasting ammo with target practice." if he didnt say that..he shoulda. All those rounds are precious. Figger out if you can hit a bull in the ass with a bass fiddle and batten down the hatches. It's fixing to get unpleasant. If a person cant hit sheet get a scatter gun. lol


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

The permission to shoot my reloads


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

A bar


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

paraquack said:


> I'd like to have 2-3 Muslim terrorist carrying targets back and forth about 30 feet down range.


Great Job Creation Idea! After I "cycle" through a few of these muslime terrorist target carriers, I could then get on the phone with my local "muslime terrorist target carrier" supplier who would show up each morning and replace the USED ones with some new ones. I'd be happy with that.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

That range in the video is definitely for the wealthy. It would be awesome. 

Basically I want good ventilation and exceptional lighting. The back stop and bays need to be top notch. Access hours about 18 of 24 minimum.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Great Job Creation Idea! After I "cycle" through a few of these muslime terrorist target carriers, I could then get on the phone with my local "muslime terrorist target carrier" supplier who would show up each morning and replace the USED ones with some new ones. I'd be happy with that.


How about real Muslims that were convicted of Jihad against America/Americans? Beats pampering them in Guantanamo.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

One that doesn't get seized by the NJ Division of Taxation!
Google Brick Armory Lakewood NJ


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Camel923 said:


> How about real Muslims that were convicted of Jihad against America/Americans? Beats pampering them in Guantanamo.


Exactly! That's what we were talking about in the first place, Real Muslimes running around carrying targets while we strategically place 2 center mass and 1 in the head. I figure on some of them, I'd go for limbs and joints first; Start off with a .22 one to each ankle, change to my .380 to the knees and hips, then a couple of 9mm to the elbows, a few rounds of .30-30 to the shoulders, before finishing them off with 2 rounds of .45 acp to the chest...but not before taping some tannerite over their mouth and hit it with a tracer round 5.56! What fun at the range.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

For trap shooting put them on flying carpets! 00 Buck shot rather than #8 bird shot


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Exactly! That's what we were talking about in the first place, Real Muslimes running around carrying targets while we strategically place 2 center mass and 1 in the head. I figure on some of them, I'd go for limbs and joints first; Start off with a .22 one to each ankle, change to my .380 to the knees and hips, then a couple of 9mm to the elbows, a few rounds of .30-30 to the shoulders, before finishing them off with 2 rounds of .45 acp to the chest...but not before taping some tannerite over their mouth and hit it with a tracer round 5.56! What fun at the range.


If I didn't know you better, but then again, I don't I'd say you were also a little putout at the muslimes.


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

Oh are we dreaming again....

My idea of an indoor range (some of these items are now under the copywrite law of if you replicate it I get free VIP membership  ) 

Full service range - must have gear, ammo, gunsmith, rentals, firearms for purchase, and classes. 
Classes - From Concealed carry to practical use to more advanced levels to include classes on reloading and basic gunsmithing.
Range itself - Must have a long distance range (min 500 Meters), a standard pistol range (with dividers), a rifle/shotgun short range, and a MOUT range.
MOUT Range - This would be something that one would have to be certified on; but would have different levels. Basic level without classes - Moving/pop-up targes/friend v foe targets, with tactical reloading and firearm transition. Higher levels would incorporate movement into a room and building upon earlier classes. 
Competitions - From long shot, to three gun competition, to MOUT times.... competitions for awards and bragging rights.....
Bar/Lobby - A bar/lobby communual area. Bar is only to be allowed after shooting and will have available cleaning stations for firearms. Yes... nothing says relaxation like talking shop and cleaning your rifle over a cold beer. This would be the major issue in controlling hot heads and drinky-o-holics (fun killers) and may only be a non-alocholic bar... might as well call it Chucky CHeese (wait they even have beer). 
Location - Must be close to my house.... within a 10 minute drive. This is key because I want it.. and I want it now.


I like dreaming :shock:


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

That hot chick in the Hardee's commercials as a range officer.


----------

